# Sartharion 3D (10er) in weniger als 2mins^^



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

Hi, grad auf mmo gesehen abnormal geile taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 1healer 1 tank 4 furrys 1 feral 1 schurke und 2 dk's :9

das vid:
http://www.vimeo.com/3956102

der forum post:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topi...1;topicseen#new


----------



## Mikolomeus (2. April 2009)

krank...

die spinnen, die russen

gerade mal 76 sekunden oO


----------



## Lari (2. April 2009)

Gute Idee, respekt von meiner Seite aus.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man es nicht sogar als exploiting bezeichnen kann, weil man durch reinen DPS die komplette Schwierigkeit aus dem Kampf nimmt, bzw. das schwierige einfach umgeht.


----------



## Deepender (2. April 2009)

naja mit richtig speed auf sartharion, wie du siehst hat somit das 3 d garnicht gezählt

im 10er hatten wir den mit einer normalen zusammenstellung + 3 drachen kills auch in knappen 4 minuten down, + alles

aber trotzdem gute leistung, aber mich intressieren die russen da garnicht, ich bleibe so bei dem alten guten nihilum style, sk gaming fand ich auch kacke, ich warn totaler nihilum fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich denke mal nicht das es ein bug sein wird, sonst würde blizzard es nicht erlauben, aber somit wird der kampf zum shit, sag ich mal einfach so, weil den loot von 2 d und so werdens bekommen denke ich mal, dabei sterben sie ja direkt nach sartharion, also ich weiß nicht^^


----------



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gute Idee, respekt von meiner Seite aus.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man es nicht sogar als exploiting bezeichnen kann, weil man durch reinen DPS die komplette Schwierigkeit aus dem Kampf nimmt, bzw. das schwierige einfach umgeht.



nö ist es nicht ist vollkommen legal ist dir ja überlassen wie du denn killst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im forum steht das die vollen 3d gezählt haben und sie auch den loot bekommen haben.
Desweitern gehen die drakes enrage wenn sarth stirbt deswegen sterben sie zum schluss^^


----------



## Nikoxus (2. April 2009)

Oh mein Gott...^^
Die russen sind doch alle krank xD


----------



## Lari (2. April 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nö ist es nicht ist vollkommen legal ist dir ja überlassen wie du denn killst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie sterben während des Encounters, kriegen trotzdem Loot + Achievement. Du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass es so gedacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich wette, dass Blizzard da schnell einen Riegel vorschieben wird.


----------



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

so gedacht ev nicht aber trotzdem legal


----------



## Nimeroth (2. April 2009)

Tja, dps > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Scherz, aber letztlich nichts anderes wie einige der Erfolge die auch nur auf DPS beruhen.
Boss stirbt, Erfolg wird gewertet und Loot verteilt. Alles völlig legitim. Bekommen so sicherlich trotzdem nicht viele
Spieler hin.
Wäre aber denkbar, daß über kurz oder lang der Erfolg dann abgeschafft wird, bzw. der Loot normalisiert wird.
Mit dem T8 Equip wird das ganze ja noch einfacher werden auf hohe dps Werte zu kommen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Teradas (2. April 2009)

Boah wieviel Dps macht denn der Warri ? xD
Achja haben sie Super gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte mal ne Frage wie heisst das AddOn(wenns eins ist),wo da auf den Attacken steht wielange Cd noch ist?

Edit:Noch eine Frage,weiss jemand wie das Lied heisst was da läuft?


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

DMG = all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

das addon ist glaub ich OmniCC


----------



## Teradas (2. April 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das addon ist glaub ich OmniCC


danke dir.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. April 2009)

tja die russen sind schon krank^^

@Teradas der Song ist von Offspring - All i Want

denke mal nicht das da Blizz den Rigel vorschiebt wieso auch ist doch alles im grünen bereich sind zwar nach dem Kill gestorben aber die drachen sind doch trotzdem weg oder?


----------



## Teradas (2. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> @Teradas der Song ist von Offspring - All i Want


Ich danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonkinHonk (2. April 2009)

@ Teradas probiers es mal mit Cooldowns 

zu finden hier Klick mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (2. April 2009)

Nein die gehen enrage aber das ist ja auch egal.
Das Achievement bewertet, wenn ich nicht ganz dem Wahnsinn verfallen bin, das Töten von Satharion während die Drachen leben.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (2. April 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Nein die gehen enrage aber das ist ja auch egal.
> Das Achievement bewertet, wenn ich nicht ganz dem Wahnsinn verfallen bin, das Töten von Satharion während die Drachen leben.



Ist alles ok meiner Ansicht nach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt nichts anderes, das man ihn pullen muss wenn alle Drachen am leben sind... Das die Add-Drachen sterben müssen steht nirgendwo.


----------



## Lari (2. April 2009)

Hm ok, dann scheint es wohl doch richtig zu sein, auch wenn ich diese Lösung des 3D Kampfes für doof halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (2. April 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2054


----------



## SixNight (2. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> naja mit richtig speed auf sartharion, wie du siehst hat somit das 3 d garnicht gezählt


Vllt. weil er das achievment und die anderen schon haben ? man probiert sowas doch erst wenn mans vorher im normal gemacht hat ....


Von meiner seite Respekt gut gemacht


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

OMG. Was zu zehnt geht, sollte mit T8 auch zu neunt gehen. Ich seh schon die ersten Gilden in ihren Foren inserieren:

"Verkaufen 10er S3D-Titel für 50k Gold. - Anmeldung werden jetzt entgegengenommen."

Was für ein Scheiss...

/vote 4 Sartharion buff! *(das ich DAS mal schreiben würde)*


----------



## MarX (2. April 2009)

Irgendwie total geil ^^
Und der Erfolg besagt, das die Drachen leben müssen, während man Sart angreift, nicht dass sie auch sterben müssen, daher denke ich, dass es nicht um einen Exploit handelt, die "Aufgabe" wurde ja erfüllt, wie sie formuliert ist.


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2009)

Was ist so schlimm daran,dass dann zu verkaufen?
Ich verkaufe auch den "unsterblichen" :>


----------



## Ilunadin (2. April 2009)

Wenn man sich das so ansieht,fragt man sich was aus WoW geworden ist..so lang ist der "Lich King" ja noch nicht draußen..naja was solls,sglückwunsch erstmal auf die Idee zu kommen!


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran,dass dann zu verkaufen?
> Ich verkaufe auch den "unsterblichen" :>


Hast auch wieder Recht. Mittlerweile wird der Begriff "Leistung" ja auch immer mehr durch "leechen" ersetzt.


----------



## Sreal (2. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> OMG. Was zu zehnt geht, sollte mit T8 auch zu neunt gehen. Ich seh schon die ersten Gilden in ihren Foren inserieren:
> 
> "Verkaufen 10er S3D-Titel für 50k Gold. - Anmeldung werden jetzt entgegengenommen."
> 
> ...




der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.

weiterhin sei gesagt, dass die gruppe t7,5 trägt. d.h. T8 10er niveu (item lvl 213-226/226 = ulduar 10er standart itemlvl). 

Muss aber sagen, dass an der taktik keine schwierigkeit liegt, die gruppe dpst alles wech, weicht einer welle zwei voids aus und schon ist ende. Wenn man dds im raid hat die auch wissen wie man dps fährt, ist sowas freeloot. Trotz allem sollte sowas nicht zu standart taktiken gehören, sonst heisst es nacher noch in ulduar - "wie? laufen? - kiten? was ist das?" wenn mans mal random abfarmen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamex (2. April 2009)

in den credits steht sie hätten 1 Ro*ug*e dabei gehabt xd


----------



## Taxxor (2. April 2009)

Nice Aber man braucht halt extrem gute DDs


----------



## Ilunadin (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.




Wie jetzt? So wie ich das sehe kann man sich mittlerweile echt keinerlei Zeit mehr lassen in WoW...Überall locken die Erfolge mit tollen Belohnungen und massenhaft Buchstaben und sind auch für die Genießer des Spiels interessant..Aber wehe dir du levelst nicht schnell hoch und rutschst überall durch!DAnn wars das mit den Buchstaben!


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.


Magst Du mir das verlinken?
Muß ich in den Patchnotes übersehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.


Zeig mir doch bitte nochmal die Seite, wo das steht, DASS es passiert (und nicht dass Blizzard es evtl. vor hat).. Dass der Drache aus der loot table fliegt, ist klar, aber der Titel auch?? O.o


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2009)

Steht in den Patchnotes zu 3.1
www.mmo-champion.com Da findet man alles.


----------



## Animos93 (2. April 2009)

Mal was anderes ^^ Wir haben bis jetzt immer ein klein wenig länger gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Steht in den Patchnotes zu 3.1
> www.mmo-champion.com Da findet man alles.


Bei google findet man auch alles. -.-
Ich hätte gerne einen Link zu einer offiziellen Info diesbezüglich.
Ansonsten können wir das wohl einfach als Gerücht abtun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Bei google findet man auch alles. -.-
> Ich hätte gerne einen Link zu einer offiziellen Info diesbezüglich.
> Ansonsten können wir das wohl einfach als Gerücht abtun.
> 
> ...


Tja.. Den Buffed-Bericht, dass Blizzard "etwas in der Richtung" vor hat, kenne ich auch, aber so FELSENFEST, wie der Poster das oben schreibt, hab ich es noch NIRGENDS im Netz gefunden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da scheinen wieder einige Leute mehr zu wissen als Blizzard selber *staun*


----------



## Sreal (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Steht in den Patchnotes zu 3.1
> www.mmo-champion.com Da findet man alles.



danke fürs verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum thema genießer:

Meiner meinung nach sollten gewisse ränge und gegenstände (und ich rede nicht vom equip oder vom content vorenthalt o.ä.) auch nur für aktive raider vorbehalten bleiben. Wäre ja schön blöd sich den titel zu holen bei man sich noch mehr oder weniger im t7 content "anstrengen" muss um diesen zu bekommen, und mit T8 wird der jedem nachgeworfen. 

Es werden A mit ulduar viele neue titel und mounts etc inplementiert und B sollte man auch schon gewisse "belohnungen" für den zeitaufwand den man nun mal mit schwächerem content gear erreicht erhalten, als wenn man später einfach alles mit T8/T9 alles nachfarmt. meine meinung.

aber glaube ich rolle wieder nen heikles thema auf *sorry*

wie schon manowar gepostet hat, findet ihr auf mmochampion alle weiteren infos sowie nette auszüge und zusammenfassungen.

mfg


----------



## Ellesime (2. April 2009)

Also der Loot interessiert die Leute die solche Geschichten durchziehen in fast allen Fällen absolut garnicht.Es geht vielmehr darum (sich selbst?)zu beweisen dass es möglich ist.
Spontan fallen mir auch ein paar Sachen ein: zu Classic Zeiten der UBRS Run zu 3. oder mit 10 Magiern,Onyxia mit 30 Priestern oder mit immer weniger Leuten(am Ende zu 5. oder zu 4.) zu BC Zeiten der Hydross Solo-Kill und auch mit WotLK gibt es wieder Einiges Neues zb Loatheb heroic zu 2. oder jener oben gelinkte Sath 3D unter 2 min.
Warum die Leute sowas tun?Weil sie auf den Loot scharf sind?Ganz bestimmt nicht.
Sie tun es weil sie damit beweisen dass es möglich ist.
Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich eher dass die "Content clear-Langeweile" Fraktion nicht noch krankere Sachen ausgebrütet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> wie schon manowar gepostet hat, findet ihr auf mmochampion alle weiteren infos sowie nette auszüge und zusammenfassungen.


Was man auf der Seite so alles findet... 
Vielleicht wäre es Dir trotzdem möglich da etwas genauer zu verlinken?

Imho verwechselst Du da nämlich ein klein bisserl was.
Sicher, daß Du nicht folgendes meinst?


> Upcoming Glory of the Raider Reward Changes When 3.1 goes live, the rewards for “Glory of the Raider” and “Heroic: Glory of the Raider” are being removed. These achievements will still be active, however, players will no longer receive the Plagued Proto-Drake or Black Proto-Drake for completing them. Similar to our decision to remove the Amani War Bear from Zul’Aman, the goal is to ensure that such mounts retain a degree of rarity in the game; and with raids progressing into Ulduar in patch 3.1, we feel obtaining the rewards for “Glory of the Raider” and “Heroic: Glory of the Raider” would be somewhat trivialized. For this reason we will be offering new fast mounts (310 speed) as rewards for completing select achievements associated with 10 and 25-player Ulduar.


Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...46923&sid=1


----------



## Regine55 (2. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Bei google findet man auch alles. -.-




made my day xDDD


----------



## Maga1212 (2. April 2009)

O.o imbör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Respekt Russen bin auch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (2. April 2009)

Weder der Titel noch der Drache wird rausgepatcht.
Das einzige was rausfliegt, sind die 310% Mounts für die beiden Raid-Meta-Achievements "Glory o/t Raider" und "heroic: Glory o/t Raider".
Einfach weil die Mounts selten bleiben sollen und der PvE-Elite genauso vorenthalten bleiben sollen, wie die Gladiator-Drachen der PvP-"Elite".
Sowohl die Heroic-Achievements als auch der rote Protodrache bleibt im Spiel, genauso wie (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) jedes einzelne 10er/25er Achievement im Spiel bleibt (mit entsprechendem Titel).

Ädit: Dalmus schrieb ja schon eine entsprechende Quelle, da wurde wie du schon sagtest etwas verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2009)

Ich versteh gerade nicht,was das kontra gegen mmo soll.
Die werden ständig alle Blue-Posts zusammengetragen.
Und da ihr nach Blue-Posts fragt,findet ihr da die Antworten *hust* ?


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt 10 Seiten Patchnotes (mehr gibts im Moment nicht) bei mmo-Champion.com durchforstet und nur den Post gefunden, wo das mit den 310%-Mounts steht..

Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich nur blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Sollte jemand den entsprechenden Post finden, wo steht, dass Blizzard Erfolg UND Mount streicht, bitte eine PM an mich. - Danke.

MfG


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich versteh gerade nicht,was das kontra gegen mmo soll.


Es ist kein Kontra gegen mmo-champion.
Es ist ein Kontra gegen diese Art der Quellenangabe.
Wie gesagt findet man über google ebenfalls alles - trotzdem lasse ich einen Link auf google.de nicht als Quellenangabe gelten.


Manowår schrieb:


> Die werden ständig alle Blue-Posts zusammengetragen.
> Und da ihr nach Blue-Posts fragt,findet ihr da die Antworten *hust* ?


Nope, finden wir nicht unbedingt.
Den findet man dort höchstens wenn er tatsächlich existiert und dort für wichtig genug erachtet wurde, daß man es erwähnt.


----------



## Hairman (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich versteh gerade nicht,was das kontra gegen mmo soll.
> Die werden ständig alle Blue-Posts zusammengetragen.
> Und da ihr nach Blue-Posts fragt,findet ihr da die Antworten *hust* ?



ich hab kein Kontra gegen mmo gesehen, nur ein kontra gegen die Quellenangabe auf einer Newsseite.
Das wäre so als wenn ich dir erzähle dass vor 4 Wochen ein Stadtarchiv im Rheinland eingestürzt ist und als Quellenangabe dir die Hauptseite der Express verlinke. Raussuchen kanns sich jeder, Quellenangaben verweisen auf DEN bluepost, nicht auf ALLE blueposts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2009)

Warum soll ich suchen,wenn ihr es nicht einfach glaubt? *g*

So hab Feierabend,..farewell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> [...], Quellenangaben verweisen auf DEN bluepost, nicht auf ALLE blueposts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht ja garnicht, wenn der/die besagte Post/Aussage nicht existent ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum soll ich suchen,wenn ihr es nicht einfach glaubt? *g*


Weil man sowas eben belegen können sollte.
Ansonsten steht man schnell als Lügner da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manowår schrieb:


> So hab Feierabend,..farewell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Angenehmen Feierabend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> OMG. Was zu zehnt geht, sollte mit T8 auch zu neunt gehen. Ich seh schon die ersten Gilden in ihren Foren inserieren:
> 
> "Verkaufen 10er S3D-Titel für 50k Gold. - Anmeldung werden jetzt entgegengenommen."
> 
> ...


Ich glaub die meisten schaffen dies nichtmal mit T8, da zu soviel DPS auf T7,5 -Basis ne Menge skill benötigt wird.
Und diesen Skill gleicht an nicht mit 200 mehr ZM aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (2. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil man sowas eben belegen können sollte.
> Ansonsten steht man schnell als Lügner da.
> 
> 
> ...



IIIIH!!! - Bist Du hart. (*aber schnell noch ein /sign drunterkritzel, bevor hier "zu" ist*)


----------



## Funkydiddy (2. April 2009)

dazu sag ich nur respekt respekt respekt O_O


----------



## Toyuki (2. April 2009)

glaub auch net das t8 welten bringen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


movementkrüpel bleibt movementkrüpel^^


----------



## Arikros (2. April 2009)

Alter.....
Na, wenn die die Zeit haben
Solln sie ihren Spaß haben
Glückwunsch !


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Muss sagen: Skill ist skill und bleibt skill.

Ich, der ja nur Randoms geht, kennt ja sowas wir gute Koordination im 10er oder 25er nich.... 

Und ich muss einem der ersten poster zustimmen DMG = All... egal ob Spielmechanisch nicht erwünscht/nicht erlaubt.. was möglich ist, ist möglich und solang Blizzard nix dagegen hat, passt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen ob es mit 3.1 nimmer geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (2. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Sie sterben während des Encounters, kriegen trotzdem Loot + Achievement. Du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass es so gedacht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja Wipe-kills gab es schon immer...
Und früher hat man auch loot bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. April 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Naja Wipe-kills gab es schon immer...
> Und früher hat man auch loot bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte das Achievement falsch in Erinnerung. Man muss ja nur Sartharion legen, während die drei Drachen leben. War aber auf den 3 Seiten ersichtlich, dass ich es eingesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danalux (2. April 2009)

Schonmal auf den Kalender geschaut? Auf jeden Fall Gratulation für "Tanz auf dem Vulkan"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (2. April 2009)

Pff, Würde der Titel Nachtherr oder Zwielichtbezwinger rausfliegen, nadan HF

Ich als Nachtelf finde KEINEN Titel richtig rp-technisch passend zu der Rasse...für mich käme NUR Nachtherr in Frage, deswegen wäre ich ziemlich aufgeschmissen, wenn Nachtherr weg wäre ._.


----------



## M3g4s (2. April 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> OMG. Was zu zehnt geht, sollte mit T8 auch zu neunt gehen. Ich seh schon die ersten Gilden in ihren Foren inserieren:
> 
> "Verkaufen 10er S3D-Titel für 50k Gold. - Anmeldung werden jetzt entgegengenommen."
> 
> ...



auf destromath werden titel und drache schon für insgesamt 25k gold verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (2. April 2009)

Wieso kann ich das Video nicht angucken?

Bin ich zu doof?

Drücke auf Play und nichts passiert )


----------



## Crackman (2. April 2009)

Nicht übel.

Wen's interessiert, der findet hier die WebStats von dem Kampf:
http://wowwebstats.com/f233hiufbwua5?s=38795-45937&m


----------



## Barnacle (2. April 2009)

omg was geht den da ab und dann soll ein halb wegs schwerer endcounter sein?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> omg was geht den da ab und dann soll ein halb wegs schwerer endcounter sein?



Machs halt nach wenns so einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (2. April 2009)

Es heißt fury...
furry ist mal ganz was andres ;3

@ topic joah schon schick aber bei uns in der gile sind wir noch net so weit glaubsch ^^


----------



## Drakonis (2. April 2009)

> ch glaub die meisten schaffen dies nichtmal mit T8, da zu soviel DPS auf T7,5 -Basis ne Menge skill benötigt wird.
> Und diesen Skill gleicht an nicht mit 200 mehr ZM aus



wie lange läuft heldentum? 30 sek? dann ist es zu ca 40% des Kampfes aktiv, das puscht die DPS enorm.


----------



## Deepender (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.


sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 freut mich das, das ich den nachtherren + mount habe, und den bezwinger + mount, wers nicht glauben will schaut unter myvideo "todeswache"

gibt da wirklich nur 3 gute gilden, und is nen totaler noob server, und ich komme von frostwolf, aber das war mir zu dumm immer mit pro's auf der insel die quests zu machen, man hatte immer die schurken am arsch als mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da konnte man nichts machen mit adds, aber naja pvp is pvp deswegen beschwere ich mich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

Sreal schrieb:


> der titel sowie das mount werden mit 3.1 aus dem spiel gekickt - siehe patchnotes.




@deepender: ich muss dich enttäuschen: das wird wohl erstmal nicht passieren. oder zeige mir einen bluepost, in dem das genau so drin steht.


----------



## Fusssi (2. April 2009)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Ist alles ok meiner Ansicht nach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup da steht aber auch nicht das er vor den 3D sterben muß, es ist also unnötig zu wipen für den Erfolg.

Damit ist es ein Wipe und weiter nix wo soll das bitte cool sein?

mfg


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (2. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> O.o imbör
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sign! russenpower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Jup da steht aber auch nicht das er vor den 3D sterben muß, es ist also unnötig zu wipen für den Erfolg.
> 
> Damit ist es ein Wipe und weiter nix wo soll das bitte cool sein?
> 
> mfg




so wie es im video gemacht wurde, hat man quasi keine ander wahl, weil die 3 drachen in enrage gehen und so den schlachtzug auslöschen, wenn satharion stirbt...oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Fusssi (2. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> so wie es im video gemacht wurde, hat man quasi keine ander wahl, weil die 3 drachen in enrage gehen und so den schlachtzug auslöschen, wenn satharion stirbt...oder irre ich mich?



Ja richtig, aber vollkommen unnötig nur um zu zeigen wie schnell man den mit viel dps umhauen kann. Das Problem des durchschnittlichen Randomraids sind ja eher die Feuerwände und die Grobmotorik, von in der Regel 50%, der mit im Raid befindlichen Spieler.

Wären sie cool hätten se die feuerwände mit genommen und ihn gelegt mit den Feueradds dazu! Dann hätte es mich evtl. beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				villain schrieb:
			
		

> omg was geht den da ab und dann soll ein halb wegs schwerer endcounter sein?



NEIN! Obsi ist ja wohl der absolut leichteste 80 Raid!


----------



## FakeEpix (2. April 2009)

hmm video wurde gelöscht


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2009)

Unser Gildenleiter hat das Video gesehen und ist begeistert. Wir versuchen die gleiche Taktik gerade im 25ger, Fraps läuft.
Ergebnis wird hochgeladen, sofern es eines gibt.


----------



## Kzell (2. April 2009)

Kann man das video noch woanders schauen? auf dem link wurde es gelöscht.. steht zu mindest da^^ würde es auch gerne sehen


----------



## lokker (2. April 2009)

warum wurde das Video gelöscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fettorius (2. April 2009)

kann man sich das noch irgentwo anders ansehen? ist ja runter genommen worden


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

jemand hat auf mmo-champion geschrieben, dass er das video bei vimeo.com reportet hat, da man wohl dort keine videos aus spielen mehr reinstellen darf, sonst gäbe es zu viel traffic auf der seite und das könne nicht bezahlt werden.  schade eigentlich...


----------



## leffe97 (2. April 2009)

http://files.filefront.com/Sartharion+spee...;/fileinfo.html

hier gibts es noch


----------



## Kzell (2. April 2009)

leffe97 schrieb:


> http://files.filefront.com/Sartharion+spee...;/fileinfo.html
> 
> hier gibts es noch



ich bedanke mich recht herzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. April 2009)

das video kann man auch in youtube anschauen, geht einfach mal in den geposteten Forenbeitrag und dort den youtube link

oder: www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeJ79d2-St4


edit:


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (2. April 2009)

Ich schätz dass das relativ schnell gefixt wird, weil man den Loot kriegt für nen Encounter den man eigentlich nicht macht. 

Die einzige höhere Anforderung ist meiner Meinung nach die Aura der Drachen, somit etwas mehr Heilleistung erforderlich, ansonsten sollte das nicht das Ding sein mit der richtigen Gruppe, da einige DDs wohl besser geeignet sind als andere, darum hatten die wohl auch 4 Warris dabei.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. April 2009)

Ergebnis im 25ger: 1,6 Million mit einer Mischung aus Physisch wie magischen Schaden und unvollständigen Support. Ist machbar!
Fragt sich nur, wer als erstes diesen Wahnsinn packt.


----------



## ShadowXanTos (2. April 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hi, grad auf mmo gesehen abnormal geile taktik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schaut euch mal das bild des erfolges an und vergleicht mal in eurem erfolgsbuch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeJ79d2-St4 bei *1:38*

zum vergleich: 
Sartharion 3D (10er): http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2051

Tanz auf dem Vulkan: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2047

noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steelmind (2. April 2009)

Denkst du echt das die den noch nie vorher gemacht haben und das dann einfach mal probieren da einem ja sooo langweilig ist? rofl
Nur weil der eine den tanz erfolg bekommen hat heisst das ja net das er den 3add erfolg noch net hatte.


----------



## Venkman (2. April 2009)

ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das bild des erfolges an und vergleicht mal in eurem erfolgsbuch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeJ79d2-St4 bei *1:38*
> 
> ...




Uff, bitte nicht mehr posten. Bitte erst denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (3. April 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich schätz dass das relativ schnell gefixt wird, weil man den Loot kriegt für nen Encounter den man eigentlich nicht macht.



warum sollte es das? l2read muss ich hier mal schreiben: lies dir den erfolg mal richtig durch. es steht nichts davon drin, dass die 3 drachen auch sterben müssen...  sie haben nur das gemacht, was im erfolg steht. clever finde ich.





ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> schaut euch mal das bild des erfolges an und vergleicht mal in eurem erfolgsbuch:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeJ79d2-St4 bei *1:38*
> 
> ...




bitte lies dir erst die kommentare auf mmo-champion durch(die ersten 4-5 seiten reichen vollkommen aus). dort sind nämlich angaben von leuten zu finden, die dabei gewesen sind. 
und es wie schon gesagt/ vermutet wurde: sie haben es nicht zum ersten mal gemacht. man sollte auch in den chat gucken in dieser szene und vielleicht auch mal die erfolge einige gildenmitglieder usw checken...  dann melde dich hier nochmal...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. April 2009)

muss sagen das die Russen es drauf haben^^ bis jetzt habe ich es nicht gewusst das man Sartharion 3D (10er) in weniger als 2mins schaffen kann , hätte es wer gesagt hätte ich ihm/sie für blöd gehalten . ich habe Sartharion ( 25er ) HC geschafft okay ohne drachen , hatte auch ne super gruppe gehabt , war mit mein DK mit obwohl er überhaupt  nicht Schlachtzug tauglich ist gebe ich ehrlich zu^^ . habe einmal den erfolg für 25er und den mit dem Vulkan , man habe ich mich gefreut xD


die Gilde wo ich mit mein MAGE drin bin machen z.Z HC inis unsicher wir haben sogar Ocolos normal  geschaft ka wie viele wips wir hatten , leider hatte ich kein loot bekommen als ich mich wiederbelebt habe und in der ini war der letzt boss down erfolg aber kein loot war  mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Weil man sowas eben belegen können sollte.
> Ansonsten steht man schnell als Lügner da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das wollen wir ja wohl net oder? ^^
www.ichbinkeinlügner.de *g*


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Na das wollen wir ja wohl net oder? ^^
> www.ichbinkeinlügner.de *g*


Wow, nun bin ich beeindruckt.
Ist der gleiche Bluepost, den ich bereits (samt Link) auf Seite 2 angeführt habe und der nichts mit dem Protodrachen, der bei S3D dropt zu tun hat. *g*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum sie den Mountdropp nicht entfernen... sie habens ja beim Zul'Aman Kriegsbären auch gemacht, da es zu einfach geworden wäre den zu Farmen.


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wow, nun bin ich beeindruckt.
> Ist der gleiche Bluepost, den ich bereits (samt Link) auf Seite 2 angeführt habe und der nichts mit dem Protodrachen, der bei S3D dropt zu tun hat. *g*



Brr jetzt bin ich pissig,..hab extra für dich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte es geht um die Beiden,weil ich von dem anderen noch nie nie nie was gelesen hatte.
Und hatte dein Post mit dem Link wohl übersehen

Das Mount von Sartharion und der Titel werden NICHT gestrichen.
(sag mir jetzt bitte nicht,dass ich den Blue-Post suchen muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Regine55 (3. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum sie den Mountdropp nicht entfernen... sie habens ja beim Zul'Aman Kriegsbären auch gemacht, da es zu einfach geworden wäre den zu Farmen.




das sieht im Video zwar einfach aus, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das auch nur 5% der Leute nachmachen könnten.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> das sieht im Video zwar einfach aus, aber ich glaub nicht, dass das auch nur 5% der Leute nachmachen könnten.



Na ich meine dann mit Ulduar Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß das der Encounter im 10er einigermaßen Schwer ist, aber er wird mit Besserem Equip einfach viel zu einfach wie ich finde.


----------



## Antonio86 (3. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> sauber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und du bist voll der Pro oder???
Seit wann ist Todeswache ein Noob Server? Ich zock da und es ist ganz normal!


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2009)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Todeswache ein Noob Server? Ich zock da und es ist ganz normal!



Also ich hab da mal nen Monat mit meiner Liebsten gespielt..ich mochte den Server,weil er schön ruhig war, aber mal ehrlich..in Sachen Content lag man da seeeehr weit zurück *g*


----------



## Regine55 (3. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Na ich meine dann mit Ulduar Equip
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das stimmt, aber die Stat Steigerung von T7,5 zu T8(8,5) ist nicht soooo groß. Und vorallem um sowas zu schaffen braucht man mehr als top equip. Wenn ich ehrlich bin ich denk ich würds nicht hinbekommen auch mit T9 nicht wahrscheinlich. Bin voll der movmentkrüppel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (3. April 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich schätz dass das relativ schnell gefixt wird, weil man den Loot kriegt für nen Encounter den man eigentlich nicht macht.
> 
> Die einzige höhere Anforderung ist meiner Meinung nach die Aura der Drachen, somit etwas mehr Heilleistung erforderlich, ansonsten sollte das nicht das Ding sein mit der richtigen Gruppe, da einige DDs wohl besser geeignet sind als andere, darum hatten die wohl auch 4 Warris dabei.



Was deiner meinung nach sollte mann denn daran fixen? 

Es ist ein Legitimer kill, Punkt.

http://de.wowhead.com/?achievement=2054


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Was deiner meinung nach sollte mann denn daran fixen?
> 
> Es ist ein Legitimer kill, Punkt.


Nunja, sicherlich ist es ein legitimer Kill. Das mag ich nicht bezweifeln.
Es ist einfach meiner Meinung nach ein Designfehler.
Ich glaube nicht, daß die Designer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf hatten "Hey, wir sollten ihnen die Möglichkeit lassen den Dicken mit genügend DPS so schnell zu legen, daß man das Archievement erreicht noch bevor der Kampf in eine interessante Phase tritt".

Das ist halt so wie mit dem Magier, der in Naxx25 das Militärviertel allein gecleart hat.
Das war auch völlig legitim.
Nur war diese Möglichkeit eben von Designern nicht so geplant gewesen und wurde gefixed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (3. April 2009)

Erstmal nette Vid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber denke auch es ist ein Designfehler das man das einfach mal so mit haufen Dps hinbekommt. Denke eher die Zeit wird gefixt bis das erste Add kommt. Haben es selbst jetzt mal probiert, ok die DPS haben natürlich lange nicht gereicht, aber mit 4 weiterenstarken Char´s wäre es auch gegangen, allerdings hatten wir einfach einen 2. Tank dabei. Dadurch fehlten auch DPs, aber der hat das Add einfach beschäftigt, leider war es dann ein Wipe bzw. hat es der heiler nicht mehr geschafft zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war wohl doch zu viel ???? *LOL*

Aber es dauert echt lange bis das erste ADD kommt.... Also mit genug DPS schaffbar... Erfordert aber auch viel Übung und ne ordentliche GRP


----------



## EisblockError (3. April 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich schätz dass das relativ schnell gefixt wird, weil man den Loot kriegt für nen Encounter den man eigentlich nicht macht.
> 
> Die einzige höhere Anforderung ist meiner Meinung nach die Aura der Drachen, somit etwas mehr Heilleistung erforderlich, ansonsten sollte das nicht das Ding sein mit der richtigen Gruppe, da einige DDs wohl besser geeignet sind als andere, darum hatten die wohl auch 4 Warris dabei.




Da steht nix davon dass man sie töten muss


----------



## ShadowXanTos (3. April 2009)

Venkman schrieb:


> Uff, bitte nicht mehr posten. Bitte erst denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



begründung?


----------



## De Joker (3. April 2009)

Also als erstes ma dickes GZ an die Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich glaube auch nicht das sie das fixen werden da sie ja keinen Bug ausgenutzt haben wie bei dem Mage im Militärvirtel.
Auch wenn es vielleicht so aussieht aber ich bezweifle stark das so leicht nachzumachen ist.
Da kann man sagen was man will..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (3. April 2009)

Jau, nettes Ding. Gute Spieler und ein Gutes Setup. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob das auch mit nem Range-DD Setub geht.......


----------



## Thory79 (3. April 2009)

Die Chinesen (oder wer auch immer) haben das ganze mit nem 5 Mage Setup gemacht. Zu finden auf Seite 3 des mmo-champion Forenposts.


----------



## villain (4. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nunja, sicherlich ist es ein legitimer Kill. Das mag ich nicht bezweifeln.
> Es ist einfach meiner Meinung nach ein Designfehler.
> Ich glaube nicht, daß die Designer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf hatten "Hey, wir sollten ihnen die Möglichkeit lassen den Dicken mit genügend DPS so schnell zu legen, daß man das Archievement erreicht noch bevor der Kampf in eine interessante Phase tritt".
> 
> ...



dann lies dir die ersten 4-6 seiten zu diesem thema auf mmo-champion durch: dort haben 2-3 leute, die bei dem run mit bei waren, fragen beantwortet. sie haben nach dem run einen gamemaster gefragt und der hat selbst noch rücksprache gehalten und meinte am ende, dass die art weise, diesen erfolg so zu erreichen, völlig ok ist.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> dann lies dir die ersten 4-6 seiten zu diesem thema auf mmo-champion durch: dort haben 2-3 leute, die bei dem run mit bei waren, fragen beantwortet. sie haben nach dem run einen gamemaster gefragt und der hat selbst noch rücksprache gehalten und meinte am ende, dass die art weise, diesen erfolg so zu erreichen, völlig ok ist.


schön, nur wie wir wissen hat die aussage eines gms rein garnix an bedeutungskraft.

ein gm sagte auch, das die art und weise wie athene als erster 80 wurde, in ordnung wäre.
trotzdem gab es nen bann und zurückstufung auf 70.

daher gm-aussagen sind nix wert.

und selbst wenn, sagt die aussage nur, das der kill so in ordnung ist, nicht aber ob der kill so auch in zukunft möglich sein wird.


von daher gut möglich, das blizzard des ganze fixt.



aber nette leistung. aber dazu müssen wirklich alle top equipt sein.
der tank muss sarth und einen drachen tanken und der heiler muss das auch noch wegheilen.

problem sehe ich in den flammenwänden. kommen diese ungünstig, so muss man zu viel laufen und es kommt zuwenig dps rüber.
ist also auch etwas glückssache.


----------



## markbergs94 (4. April 2009)

FAKE xD
ne spass hammer teil die russen 
5vs5 arena stell sich das einer mal vor xD


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2009)

Naja das bei Athene war aber exploiten und das bei den Russen ist nur das ausnutzen der gegeben Lage der Dinge, sollen sie Sarth auf 1% lassen bis seine Adds endlich mal da sind? Tz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja dazu: Nice Leistung, Dk der 6200 dps Facerollt - das nenn ich mal gj!
Edit: Aja, zu der Sache mit dem Fixen bla bla - naja ich sags mal so, es schafft jetzt trotzdem nicht jeder Nasenbär Sarth 3d auf diese Weise, ich mein auch wenns leicht aussieht braucht man ein passiges Setup und Top Leute; jetzt kommen die Leute die immer übers Penismeter weinen :>


----------



## Elda (4. April 2009)

Meine Landsmänner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is nice das video kannt ich aber schon vor ein paar tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2009)

also wir haben das gestern auch mal versucht.
hat funktioniert und es gab am ende kein wipe.

allerdings hab ich als katze bei etwa 40% kurz in bär geswitcht, tenebron gespottet und in katze dann vor dem weggelaufen, damit tenebron den tank nicht umhaut (der grund für die anfänglichen wipes).

schätze mal, weil tenebron dann zu weit weg war, konnte der nicht in enrage geraten und die gruppe hat überlebt.



ich muss sagen, diese taktik ist wirklich deutlich einfacher, als die normale taktik.


aufstellung war:
healschamane
prot-pala
feraldruide (katze)
retripala
fury-krieger
dk (ka welche skillung)
schurke (ka welche skillung, die mit meistem dps halt)
druide (glaub der war eule)

haben etwa 80 sekunden dafür gebraucht.

noch sind wir jetzt 10 von 40 leuten mit dem titel nachtherr auf dem server. aber denke, dass noch viele andere diese taktik benutzen werden.



im 25er ist das ganze sicher auch möglich. da wird man aber wohl 2 oder 3 heiler für den tank brauchen.


----------



## Southside (6. April 2009)

mit der richtigen gruppenzusammenstellung ist diese taktik viel einfacher als die normale

8 dds hinstellen die ne hohe dps fahren können, die dps von denen laut wws (wmo ist genauer) ist locker schaffbar


----------



## justblue (6. April 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also wir haben das gestern auch mal versucht.
> hat funktioniert und es gab am ende kein wipe.
> 
> allerdings hab ich als katze bei etwa 40% kurz in bär geswitcht, tenebron gespottet und in katze dann vor dem weggelaufen, damit tenebron den tank nicht umhaut (der grund für die anfänglichen wipes).
> ...



Nach 80 Sekunden sind zwei Add-Drachen da. Was habt ihr mit dem zweiten gemacht?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Nach 80 Sekunden sind zwei Add-Drachen da. Was habt ihr mit dem zweiten gemacht?


bin mir nicht sicher ob der zweite drache schon da war, denn ich war ja der feral und musste mit tenebron weglaufen.
aber falls der noch kommt, wird er halt eben mitgetankt. sarth muss eh dann innerhalb von 10 oder 15sec liegen, sonst wird sarth immun.


----------



## Tyrez (6. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht! ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (6. April 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> aufstellung war:
> healschamane
> prot-pala
> feraldruide (katze)
> ...


 Das ihr das DPS-Technisch mit dem Setup geschafft habt... respekt.

Aber normalerweise sind die 6 wichtigsten Leute die 4 Furys, der Feral und der Schurke. Die Furys kritten einfach derbe oft, der Feral unterstützt durch erhöhten Blutungschschaden am Boss, der Schurke hat Ehre unter Dieben geskillt und erhält für jeden Krit pro Sekunde nen Combopunkt, kann also ein, zwei Mal finsterer Stoß machen und sofort Blutung draufhauen und konstant Ausweiden raushauen. Der Schamane muss dann den halt für die 30% Speed durch Kampfrausch sorgen und der Rest ist dann ein wenig von selbst erklärbar.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Das ihr das DPS-Technisch mit dem Setup geschafft habt... respekt.
> 
> Aber normalerweise sind die 6 wichtigsten Leute die 4 Furys, der Feral und der Schurke. Die Furys kritten einfach derbe oft, der Feral unterstützt durch erhöhten Blutungschschaden am Boss, der Schurke hat Ehre unter Dieben geskillt und erhält für jeden Krit pro Sekunde nen Combopunkt, kann also ein, zwei Mal finsterer Stoß machen und sofort Blutung draufhauen und konstant Ausweiden raushauen. Der Schamane muss dann den halt für die 30% Speed durch Kampfrausch sorgen und der Rest ist dann ein wenig von selbst erklärbar.


nun, dadurch das wir zwei palas hatten, gabs auch sdk und sdm bzw sdw.

der feral hat noch die critaura. und vergessen hatte ich den meleeschamanen, der durch die totems natürlich auch noch unterschützt hat (windzorn, usw).

durch die aufstellung hatten wir also ein paar mehr buffs als die russen mit ihren 4 kriegern.


allerdings muss man auch etwas glück mit den wellen haben. entweder die kommt passend und man kann stehen bleiben, oder man muss weglaufen (=dmgverlust).
und dann wird es knapp mit der zeit.
schließlich ist der kampf gelaufen, wenn sarth immun wird.


im grunde ist es nicht so wichtig was man für klassen mitnimmt, der dmg muss einfach stimmen.
aber man muss die gruppe halt so aufbauen, dass man möglichst viele sinnvolle buffs hat.
bufffood und flask sind natürlich auch pflicht.

unser größtes problem war eigentlich nur, das der tank bei ungefähr 30% gestorben ist, weil sarth und tenebron zuviel schaden gemacht haben.
also ich empfehle da unbedingt nen feral noch mitzunehmen, der zwischen 30 und 40% dann in bär wechselt, tenebron wegspottet und schnell mit dem wegrennt.

man sollte aber vorm spot schon paar meter von sarth weggehen, sonst holt tenebron zu schnell auf und killt den feral.

könnte mir vorstellen, das auch hunter das schaffen können, da die auch spurt und spot haben.


----------



## Tyrez (6. April 2009)

3% crit und Sdk durch en Pala net vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khatharr (6. April 2009)

wie siehts denn bei der taktik mim loot aus wenn man nach sartarions tod whiped? is der in sarthariond ann drinne oder in den drachen (die in dem fall nicht tot sind)


----------



## villain (6. April 2009)

na gratz CrAzyPsyCh0! am ende habt ihr es ja auch geschafft...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2009)

der loot ist in sartharion dann drin, genauso wie beim normalen kill auch.


achja, sdk hatte ich übrigens erwähnt.
aber stimmt die 3% crit und aura der vergeltung hatten wir dadurch auch.


----------



## Figetftw! (6. April 2009)

> problem sehe ich in den flammenwänden. kommen diese ungünstig, so muss man zu viel laufen und es kommt zuwenig dps rüber.
> ist also auch etwas glückssache.


darum ja meeles die können ja auch im laufen full dps machen is halt viel glück dabei das der heiler genug zeit zum casten hat bei den flammenwänden und halt diese heftige dps mit haste trank etc. ^^


----------



## Seethlock (6. April 2009)

ist schaffbar...gestern mit ner gruppe versucht...mussten vorzeitig abbrechen weil mt und nen dd wegmussten. abe hatten ihn anfangs nur ca auf 50% bekommen, zeit war np, eher die lavaeles und der dmg...ist doch gut was da aufn tank kommt. aber wenn leute vor der inni stehn die deine gruppe 25er like buffen, ist das kein ding, im besten try war er auf ca 30% mit kampfrausch, healer verreckt wegen eles und hatten ab da noch ca. 30sek zeit.


----------



## justblue (6. April 2009)

Hier der Kill, bei dem ich als Heiler dabei war:

http://www.rpguides.de/wow/streams.php?stream_id=100

Und hier das dazugehörige WWS-Log (imba Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

http://wowwebstats.com/efcgvyrbaersk?s=39903-45621


----------



## hunter22 (6. April 2009)

Also meinen Respekt haben die.
Man muss ja auch erstmal auf die Idee kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (6. April 2009)

Schade... ich hab den Kampf noch mit Taktik und Skill gemacht...

den Drachen umdpsen macht meinen Titel direkt ein bisi billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (6. April 2009)

Ich glaube Caster haben das Pech OOM zu gehen deshalb so viele Furys und Schurken viel DPS und nie OOM^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (6. April 2009)

Zu dem Erfolg nochmal... Das ist ein anderer Erfolg den man bekommt wenn man während dem Kampf nicht von so einem meteor getroffen wird aus dem ein lavaele kommt... Man sieht es wenn man sich das Bild mal genauer anschaut

Am einfachsten zu bekommen: Random reingehen, Sath pullen lassen, Aggro ziehen(dann auf einen Wipe hoffen), und man hat ihn. (Nackt versteht sich wegen Gear.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. April 2009)

bei nem wipe bekommt man den erfolg nicht. man muss sterben und sarth muss trotzdem umfallen.


aber zum s3d kill nochmal.
hatte mich bei der aufstellung etwas vertan, weil in der gruppe noch andere leute waren, die draussen standen. aber egal.

man kann tenebron auch vom mt wegbekommen, mit jeder spotfähigen klasse. daher geht dazu auch ein krieger, pala, dk, hunter oder druide
die klassen ohne spurt, müssen halt nen hurtigkeitstrank nehmen.
wenn der trank ausläuft, stirbt man zwar, aber in den 15sec muss sarth eh liegen, sonst wird er durch den zweiten drachen imun.


achja, bei unserem kill war der zweite drache gerade im anflug, aber griff noch nicht an. ist auch nach dem kill dann despawnt, genau wie der erste drache.
schätze mal, weil der erste drache zu weit weg von der gruppe war und der zweite noch nicht im kampf, konnten die auch vorm despawn nicht enrage gehen, weswegen wir nicht gewipt sind.


----------



## Dabow (7. April 2009)

ist doch schon uralt das Vid ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt man schon ! Trotzdem nette Sache ... DPS vom feinsten


----------



## headshooter (7. April 2009)

Unsere Gilde hat das ganze auch mal versucht und auch geschaft... 
das achievement habe ich leider nicht bekommen (aus meinem blick ist das video)............ da ich es schon auf die konventionelle art ergattert habe^^
have fun watching it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0wIKqqpulo

MfG schmo/head


----------



## hypr (8. April 2009)

eine frage hab ich wie viel dps muss jeder ca. machen damit der nach 80sek liegt??


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. April 2009)

5k +


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (8. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man es nicht sogar als exploiting bezeichnen kann, weil man durch reinen DPS die komplette Schwierigkeit aus dem Kampf nimmt, bzw. das schwierige einfach umgeht.



geschicktes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. April 2009)

ein exploit ist das garantiert nicht.
man rennt ja einfach rein und haut auf den boss drauf.

eigentlich ne taktik, die man anwendet, wenn man die taktik nicht kennt^^

von daher ne völlig legale taktik.

ob das so von blizzard gedacht ist, wird sich zeigen. könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass blizzard da etwas patcht.


----------



## Androhirim (8. April 2009)

Guze schrieb:


> geschicktes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik...



kann man so auch ned sagen.
Denn wo steht in der Erfolgs-Anforderung, dass die 3 Adds sterben müssen ? Da steht nur:
"Greift Sartharion den Onyxwächter auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' an, während alle drei Zwielichtdrachen noch am Leben sind und tötet ihn."

Mit dieser Max Dps Variante wird das Achievement genau so durchgeführt, wie es verlangt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (8. April 2009)

...wie wir es auf Seite 2 auch schon festgestellt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. April 2009)

könnte mir gut vorstellen, das sarth zwar weiterhin mit der taktik legbar ist, aber blizzard den erfolg umformuliert, das die 3 drachen vor sarth sterben müssen (natürlich erst nach pull von sarth).


----------



## Fusssi (8. April 2009)

Also nen Exploid ist das natürlich nicht und es ist auch legitim dafür den Erfolg zu bekommen.

Aber die Taktik is etwa so toll wie die des durchschnittlichen Amokläufers. Ich komm heute Abend in die 20Uhr-Nachrichten(das ist mein Erfolg), da bin ich zwar schon tot aber wayne.

Stolz wär ich darauf nicht und würde auf keinen Fall nen Video davon bei youtube hochladen!!!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2009)

die drakes enragen wenn satha auf 30% fällt udn wurden also wohl vom druiden vorher weit weg gekitet


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> die drakes enragen wenn satha auf 30% fällt udn wurden also wohl vom druiden vorher weit weg gekitet


richtig und wenn tenebron weit genug weg ist und der zweite drache noch nicht gespawnt ist, dann gibt es auch keinen wipe.

wenn der zweite drache schon da ist, wirds eh ziemlich kritisch. entweder sarth fällt kurz nach dem spawn um und die gruppe wipt, oder der tank stirbt vorher und es gibt nen wipe ohne sarthkill.

das wegziehen von tenebron ist unbedingt nötig. ein druide hats da am einfachsten, dank spurt und reisegestalt.
die anderen spot-klassen haben es da schwerer. die müssen nen hurtigkeitstrank nehmen.


----------



## philbraeutigam (8. April 2009)

es ist aufjedenfall total legal!,denn der Erfolg heisst!

Greift Sartharion an während alle Drachen noch am Leben sind und tötet Ihn!
Es steht nichts davon, dass die Drachen zuerst genuked werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Ellesime (8. April 2009)

Die ganze Geschichte ist meiner Meinung nach nichts Anderes als die buchstabengetreue Auslegung des Wortlauts vom Achievement.
Denkt man mal genauer darüber nach dann wird auch schnell klar dass genau für solche Fälle eigentlich bereits Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden.Warum sonst sollten die 3 Drachenadds enrage gehen wenn Satharion unter 30% fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist also nichts Anderes als geschicktes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik.Genau genommen ist jede einzelne Bosstaktik ebenso bloss ein geschicktes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik.
Als Vergleich würde ich M'uru im SWP heranziehen.Pre 3.0 waren da 6 oder 7 min fehlerfreies Agieren des gesamten Raids nötig um den in die 2. Phase zu bringen.Mit 3.0 bzw danach hat man ihn einfach runtergenuked und im Grunde damit den gesamten Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgehebelt.Nicht ganz so dramatisch aber denoch vergleichbar ist das auch bei Satharion und diejenigen ohne den nötigen Skill schaffen es eben nicht,ganz egal ob mit der Speedkill- oder mit der Standardtaktik.
Warum also jemanden bestrafen der etwas geschafft hat,noch dazu völlig legitim,was für Viele eh unerreichbar ist?


----------



## justblue (8. April 2009)

In WoW Classic stand auch nirgends, dass man Lashlayer nicht in Vaels Raum kiten und ihn erst dort töten darf. Das wurde auf einmal von Blizzard als illegal bezeichnet und es wurden Strafen verhängt, wenn Raids das trotzdem gemacht haben. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Blizzard nach einer länger andauernden Schrecksekunde diesen Zerg entweder ganz verhindern oder ihn als "illegales Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik" verbieten wird.


----------



## Nagostyrian (8. April 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> In WoW Classic stand auch nirgends, dass man Lashlayer nicht in Vaels Raum kiten und ihn erst dort töten darf. Das wurde auf einmal von Blizzard als illegal bezeichnet und es wurden Strafen verhängt, wenn Raids das trotzdem gemacht haben. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Blizzard nach einer länger andauernden Schrecksekunde diesen Zerg entweder ganz verhindern oder ihn als "illegales Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik" verbieten wird.



Wenn Blizzard nich wollte, das man den Typen kitet, hätten die einen Punkt gemacht, bei dem er resettet, ähnlich wie bei Razuvious die Treppe, oder irre ich mich da? Wieso sollte blizzard ihre eigenen Spieler bestrafen? Hört sich in meinen Ohren kontraproduktiv an.


----------



## Ktown (13. April 2009)

Geht gut... 

http://wowwebstats.com/ifnim4xzbcz4q?s=139534-147345


schade dass man nicht selbst auf die Idee gekommen ist^^


----------



## Chronon (13. April 2009)

Ktown schrieb:


> Geht gut...
> 
> http://wowwebstats.com/ifnim4xzbcz4q?s=139534-147345
> 
> ...



jo nach 18 wipes muss es irgendwann auch ma "gut gehen" ^^


----------



## ink0gnito (13. April 2009)

Hat jemand einen funktionierenden link zum vid.?Das auf seite 1 verlinkte von Vimeo wurde gelöscht >:


----------



## Donfrax (13. April 2009)

^^ nice


----------

